# Rotary mower brand help ???



## savage7mm (Dec 4, 2017)

I purchased this at a street department auction and it has no identifying plates or names anywhere except the gearbox, any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

Well it seems Omni gear boxes are easily found on the internet as a maker of gear boxes and similar items. So not much help on the maker of the cutter unit itself. Perhaps someone will recognize it.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Could be one of dozens. Maybe Pittsburg Mfg. or Shulte used an OMNI GEAR gearbox. Brush cutters are quite generic. What is the problem?


----------

